
The Vision of Alan Turing Towards Machine Learning [pdf] - dshahrokhian
http://viola.informatik.uni-bremen.de/typo/fileadmin/media/lernen/Turing-_Intelligent_Machinery.pdf
======
brudgers
Title: Intelligent Machinery, A Heretical Theory

